# Aspen has Osteosarcoma, I don't know what to do.....



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just found that my 7 year old Aspen has osteosarcoma in her right back leg at her knee.
They want to take her leg and do chemo, but she has a bad left hip. They feel she would adapt but can't say for sure. I'm afraid I take her leg and the other one doesn't hold up she will be in trouble. Does anyone know how you qualify for research at UC Davis? 
Unfortunately everything comes down to money that I don't have. It's just her and I. 
There was another post about Stanley they did not amputate and using pamidronate. Sounds like Stanley is doing ok at last post.
Aspen doctor is stuck on amputation. He said using pamidronate and chemo is very expensive.
I'm so sad and confused, I don't know what to do.
Please any advice good or bad will be helpful.
Aspen's Mom Karen


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry about aspen  
That's such a hard decision. I have no advice but I know you will do what you think it best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Amputation was always explained to me by all the vets I've seen as mainly a pain management tool. By removing the leg, you are removing the compromised bone therefore that constant pain your dog was having is gone. Also, it offered a chance to stop the cancer from spreading if it hadn't already. After the operation, we followed up with 3 rounds of chemo at the Vet's office and oral medication at home. 

We opted to have Cookie's hind right leg amputated and we saw a big change in her once she recovered from the operation. I think what made a big difference was that she had already adjusted to using her three other limbs more since her fourth one hurt too much. It definitely didn't seem like she missed it at all! She was more energetic and even chased squirrels and cats in the backyard. Of course there were times that she was really weak but we made adjustments for her and helped her along. When the dog you love is in need, you will move heaven and earth to assist them. After she passed, I still feel that we made the right decisions for Cookie and offered her a good quality of life right up to the day of her passing.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Stanley is almost 14 I didn't wanna amputate his leg and decided quality of life was more important. The Pamidronate cost is about 800.00 a month, we'll worth the money and just knowing Stanley is ok. Will never get better but slow down the process and pain.

He plays swims goes on boat still, and plays with puppy. Love your dog make them know you are there. I also feed Stanley semi cooked meats and fish with broccoli seems to help also....

Good luck smile it will be ok


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for your support.
Aspen fractured her leg, I feel so bad about it I'm suppose to keep her safe. the doctors told me that it would have happened no matter what. She is in pain. I need to have her leg removed and it all comes down to money, it's so ridiculous. We have an appointment at UC Davis but not until Feb. 12, I don't want her to suffer that long. They told me to go to a clinic in Sacramento that is low income. I'm going this week so afraid to go someplace that I don't know but I have to. As of now her chest is clear I'm afraid if I wait it will spread.
My heart breaks for her she doesn't like being medicated but she needs to.
I feel so helpless.
Thanks again for your support.
Karen


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it is valid to consider how overwhelmingly often it has already spread to the lungs. My good friend just chose to euthanize her beautiful girl with osteosarcoma who was 9, bc the fracture and the mets to the lungs were just unfightable. They are such awful, highly personal decisions, but keeping the dog from pain is key. Argue for a Fentanyl Patch.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Uc Davis has been wonderful. Aspen is still on for Feb 12th, we keep hoping that they can fit us it sooner.
Other than a xray what are the signs of it being in the lungs?
I asked her doctor about the patch but he said he doesn't use them.
I will ask Davis about it before her surgery.
So sorry about your friends baby, I hope to make that decision latter than sooner.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

If financially you cannot afford the cost, it does not matter what medical procedures are out there. We can suggest all sorts of means to help Aspen, but if the money is not there, it is not there. There is certainly a difference between not wanting to spend the money and not being able to spend it. A thousand dollars to you might be like ten thousand to someone else, do not feel in the least bit that you failed Aspen if ultimately you cannot proceed with the surgery. If you can look Aspen in the eye and know you and he have had a good life together, that is so very important and significant. Google charitable groups for people with canines, there are many out there, perhaps while you are waiting for Feb 12, you will be able to find assistance that will allow you to explore even better options. 
Here is one link: http://animalcarefund.org/?q=helpful-resources .
Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

I am so sorry to hear about Aspen. Most important to me would be making sure she is not in pain, so I would press for pain medication.
Don't feel badly about not being able to afford the treatment, we would not be able to either and quality of life to us would be the most important consideration.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aspen*

Praying for Aspen and you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Update
UC Davis has come through, Aspen is going in on Monday to have her leg remove.
I have some wonderful friends helping me with the cost and a wonderful neighbor donated his wheel cart for her after she heels.
Pray! Pray! Hope! that the cancer hasn't spread.
It's so hard to wrap my hea
d and heart around all this. I know she won't be in pain anymore after she heels.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to read about your Aspen. Hoping for nothing but the best for you both.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying for Aspen. I know how hard it is, it will be a year in two days since my girl passed from cancer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Update on Aspen.
US Davis got us in a week early which was yesterday Monday Feb 3 to amputate her leg on Tuesday. Over the weekend her leg swelled up over night and by Saturday night it was bleeding. I thought something was wrong on Thursday and I picked up antibiotics. They say it could be from the biopsy or the tumor. I took her to Davis Monday morning they said they will call me with how she was doing and if cancer had spread to her lungs. When I got the Monday afternoon it wasn't what I expected, they said that her blood playlets are to low and the teaching schoolcan not do the surgery.I picked her up today Tuesday, they put her on stronger antibiotics and said they will retest her in 2 weeks. I was feeling hopeful.
When I got her home I realized her front right leg is swollen and she can't walk on it very good. They didn't say anything about that I don't think they noticed.
I know what I am facing and I can't handle it. She is all I have it's been the two of us.
I can't loose her. I don't want to make that decision. I'm all alone. 
I 'm soooo sad and scared. My poor baby she doesn't deserve this. She such a good girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



karens6 said:


> Update on Aspen.
> US Davis got us in a week early which was yesterday Monday Feb 3 to amputate her leg on Tuesday. Over the weekend her leg swelled up over night and by Saturday night it was bleeding. I thought something was wrong on Thursday and I picked up antibiotics. They say it could be from the biopsy or the tumor. I took her to Davis Monday morning they said they will call me with how she was doing and if cancer had spread to her lungs. When I got the Monday afternoon it wasn't what I expected, they said that her blood playlets are to low and the teaching schoolcan not do the surgery.I picked her up today Tuesday, they put her on stronger antibiotics and said they will retest her in 2 weeks. I was feeling hopeful.
> When I got her home I realized her front right leg is swollen and she can't walk on it very good. They didn't say anything about that I don't think they noticed.
> I know what I am facing and I can't handle it. She is all I have it's been the two of us.
> ...


Karen

I am so sorry-my heart goes out to you. I'm assuming UC Davis is far from you. 
Do you think it might be a good idea to call them, or your vet and tell them about Aspen's right front leg that is swollen?
Could your neighbor go with you to the vet?


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just called, I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back.
My heart tells me what's up. 
I HATE CANCER.................


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Is Aspen doing any better this morning?

I did a google on here on Osteosarcoma, and all of this came up.
Look especially at nutmeginnc topic on Osteosarcoma, amputation, tripod,
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=5809922


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

karens6 said:


> I just called, I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back.
> My heart tells me what's up.
> I HATE CANCER.................


I hate cancer too! I understand how you must be feeling with your baby in this situation. Please know that we are here to support you. Your love for Aspen will help you decide what the right decision is.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Update ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

I am praying for you and if you need to talk, let me know.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a not quite 9 year old,that fell from her leg breaking, rushed her to vets, found out she had this, there was not really any signs,except for that day, she slept all day,would not eat, then finally late that day I made her go out,she fell , it was awfull, it had spread,and she had hip surgery,to replace hips,when she was 6 months old, we had to put her to sleep.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Praying for you and Aspen, Karen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry. Holding you and Aspen in my thoughts.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

I do need to talk to someone. I'm looking or a grief counselor.
I can't do this alone.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

karens6 said:


> I do need to talk to someone. I'm looking or a grief counselor.
> I can't do this alone.


 Are you saying,she passed away?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

You and Aspen are in my prayers. You will get through this - there are a lot of folks here right by your side.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

karens6 said:


> I do need to talk to someone. I'm looking or a grief counselor.
> I can't do this alone.


Hi Karen. This is the contact information for the free pet loss counseling center at Tufts. Who We Are — Pet Loss Support Hotline Hope it will help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

My heart is breaking for you-I am not a grief counselor, just a person, and I emailed you my phone number if you want to talk. 

Cookie's Mom also posted a pet support hotline at Tufts.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s&txt=Who We Are â€” Pet Loss Support Hotline


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, very bad news about Aspen. Everytime I had hope it gets ripped away.
Hoping that in 2 weeks that her infection and blood playlets would be better so
they can amputate. Another wall has been hit. And unfortunately a wall that can not
be broke down. The cancer has spread to her front leg, the doctor says they usually don't see it spread this way. She can't stand up on her own. Now I have made that awful decision to kill her.I am so broken right now I don't know what else to say.
I am not handling this very well. I don't understand any of this.
It sucks......


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I feel horrible for you and Aspen. I wish I had something encouraging to say or find some way to help. Stay strong for your baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are making the right decision, and everyone is 100 percent behind you. The dogs live on our watch, are sometimes born into our hands, and the most sacred thing we owe them is not to suffer on and on when hope is realistically gone. Even though it is awful for us, I truly do not believe dogs fear death as we do. There is a hush of peace when the dog goes, that is unexpected bc you know you have prevented suffering. I am really anguished for you. For me, I always snuggle with the dog, and sing them "their"song. After, it is very hard to leave- awkward and weird- so having a plan to leave is good. Decide ahead if you will take or leave her collar for example. I am really sad for you. When I lose Tally, I think most of my life will lose its meaning, as he is almost like a part of me. I know you feel the same. This is a horrible thing to face, and I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



karens6 said:


> Well, very bad news about Aspen. Everytime I had hope it gets ripped away.
> Hoping that in 2 weeks that her infection and blood playlets would be better so
> they can amputate. Another wall has been hit. And unfortunately a wall that can not
> be broke down. The cancer has spread to her front leg, the doctor says they usually don't see it spread this way. She can't stand up on her own. Now I have made that awful decision to kill her.I am so broken right now I don't know what else to say.
> ...


Karen

I can feel your heart breaking and I am so sorry. The only thing is that we have to make this decision for our dogs, because we love them and can't let them suffer. We are all here for you. Please reach out to us. Unfortunately, almost all of us have been through saying goodbye. My Husband and I have said goodbye to six dogs now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, you are making the right decision, they really do depend on us,to help them, she is in a lot of pain, I don't think there truly is anything else you can do, it is hard, but they go so peacefully, be with her, kiss her,tell her she is loved, and say your goodbyes,your doing this because you LOVE HER.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Karen,

I'm so sorry to hear about Aspen. I know how devestated you are right now.

I'd like to echo previous comments and offer my support... you're doing the right thing by setting her free from pain and suffering. As a pet lover, this is so difficult, but it really is an unselfish act of tremendous love.

Feelings of sorrow and despair are completely normal and a healthy part of the grieving process. Never forget how much you love Aspen and how much Aspen loves you.

I'll be thinking of you.

M


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Lay down with Aspen and kiss her and hold her and tell her how much you love her.

All that will matters to Aspen is that you are there and you love her!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You are giving her the greatest gift possible, releasing her of her pain even though it causes you unbearable pain. It is hard, but we do it out of love and compassion for the unconditional love they have given us. My heart is breaking for you right now, as it is still so fresh for me. May you find the strength, we have big shoulders here when we are needed.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Don't think that you are killing her but rather that you are helping her to a place with no pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to add something else, after watching what happened to my husband last year, with cancer, our animals I think are lucky that we can stop their pain,we can give them peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very very sorry.

But please know that you are _*not*_ killing her. You are releasing her from the CANCER which is killing her. It is the CANCER which is causing her pain and you are standing by your watch of keeping her best interests at heart.

I am so very sorry



karens6 said:


> Well, very bad news about Aspen. Everytime I had hope it gets ripped away.
> Hoping that in 2 weeks that her infection and blood playlets would be better so
> they can amputate. Another wall has been hit. And unfortunately a wall that can not
> be broke down. The cancer has spread to her front leg, the doctor says they usually don't see it spread this way. She can't stand up on her own. Now I have made that awful decision to kill her.I am so broken right now I don't know what else to say.
> ...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Aspen. Please know that you are not "killing" her. You are showing her mercy. You are being very strong, courageous, and unselfish to let her go. She knows you love her. Don't ever forget that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. Yes the doctor I took her to said the cancer probably has spread to her front shoulder. He said it doesn't usually happen like that. I don't understand how UC Davis missed it her leg was swollen when she was there. It shows that we are all not perfect and even specialist can miss things.
I always thought I was a strong person until now. Aspen's doctor can't do it until Saturday maybe Friday because he is on vacation. I want to do this at home on her bed. In Golden style she is still eating and drinking but she won't go potty she really can''t stand up I have to help her. I'm keeping her comfortable. 
Have any of you done cremation? I want to have her cremated so I can take her ashes to all of our hiking spots, we live in the California Foothills about 1.5 hrs south of Lake Tahoe. I can't believe this is happening so fast.
Trying to stay strong I hate when people tell me "she's a dog." I don't feel that way and I know you all don't either. I never had children and it's just her and me, she way more than a dog. I will be lost without her. I will cherish the time I have left.

/Users/kaensilva/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/Dec 10, 2013/IMG_2521.jpg

/Users/kaensilva/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/Wildflowers July 19,2009/Wildflowers July 19,2009 008.jpg


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Bonnie and Clyde were both set free at home, it was full of love and very peaceful. Then they were picked up at my house, cremated, and returned to me in a few days. After I had both their ashes, I had a pendant made with some of their ashes in it. I haven't taken it off since I received it. I will spread most of their ashes in their favorite spot in the spring. I raised 4 sons, but these are also my babies and they are very missed. Enjoy every moment you have....Dawn


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I found at home was really so much better, because that is their home, my dogs get nervous any how going to the vets, so this was calming for him,at home ,we did spencer at home. Yes have her cremated,and do as you wish with her ashes,you might want to get yourself a locked,and have a little of her ashes in it,and have it sealed up,that way you will always have it with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



karens6 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and support. Yes the doctor I took her to said the cancer probably has spread to her front shoulder. He said it doesn't usually happen like that. I don't understand how UC Davis missed it her leg was swollen when she was there. It shows that we are all not perfect and even specialist can miss things.
> I always thought I was a strong person until now. Aspen's doctor can't do it until Saturday maybe Friday because he is on vacation. I want to do this at home on her bed. In Golden style she is still eating and drinking but she won't go potty she really can''t stand up I have to help her. I'm keeping her comfortable.
> Have any of you done cremation? I want to have her cremated so I can take her ashes to all of our hiking spots, we live in the California Foothills about 1.5 hrs south of Lake Tahoe. I can't believe this is happening so fast.
> Trying to stay strong I hate when people tell me "she's a dog." I don't feel that way and I know you all don't either. I never had children and it's just her and me, she way more than a dog. I will be lost without her. I will cherish the time I have left.
> ...


Karen

We are all with you and Aspen. Bless you both. HOPE you can find someone to come to the house, or go with you. Just call me if you want to talk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Thinking of Aspen and you.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am so very, very sorry for both of you. I will have Grin put down here in our home when the time comes, and I too have mountains, ponds, and trail spots that will be home to some of his ashes. Make sure that the place you have Aspen cremated is reputable, and can guarantee you that every single ash is Aspen's and Aspen's alone. With our previous dogs I was never with them when they were finally put down, until our last one. As horrible and sad as it is, it is an extremely peaceful and completely stress free situation for your dog. Another member gave a link to dog urns that I looked through. Here it is:
Dog Urns | Dog Cremation Urns


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you and Aspen. I kept locks of my Christi's hair as I did with the two furry babies before her. They are in my "totem" bag and have helped me through many difficult times. Take comfort in knowing you have loved her as much as possible and will continue to for as long as possible. She will be waiting for you with her tail wagging. I hope your good friends can be there with you. Please know that all of us from the forum are hugging you tightly and our hearts are there with you and Aspen.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Euthanasia is the last gift we can offer when the other choice is suffering...
There are many things worse then death.....
I wish you peace with the decisions you will need to make...
Having been there, it is not easy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Thinking so much of Aspen and you.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Said goodbye to my Sweet Girl today. She had alot of friends around.
We looked each other in the eyes until I saw the life leave her. 
It's awful I think she knew.
If I new how to upload pictures I would show our last moments together.
I'm devasted and heartbroken and all alone.
Thank you for ALL YOUR SUPPORT.
Karen Aspen's Mom


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP Sweet girl, sending you Strength....


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Aspen. I wish I could ease your pain, but know only tears and time will help. Hugs to you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your sweet Aspen.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

We have all walked in your shoes, but it never gets easier. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is just so sad- CS Lewis sad something like the happiness now is part of the sadness then. It is true in reverse too- the heartbreak now is part of all the happy years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

You gave Aspen the best gift you could have-she is at peace now and was surrounded by all of her friends.
So many of us have been through this grief, and my heart goes out to you.
If you need me to upload some pictures, just email me and I will.
I added Aspen to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-3.html#post4134754
Please call me when you feel up to it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know it hurts, it really is the price we pay,when we love, but wouldn't it be even more sad,if we had not ever shared that love.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your precious Aspen. I know the pain that you are feeling - so many of us on this forum do. Prayers to you and Aspen.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Karen,


I am so so very sorry for the loss of your Aspen, CANCER SUCKS!! I can only hope that your memories of her in her days before she became ill will get you through the first couple of weeks. It will be one of the hardest and darkest times you will ever go through, it has been 1 week ago today that we had to put our sweet Tanner down and I still feel like someone punched me in the chest. My husband thinks I am going crazy because I talk to him like he is still physically with me...it helps me to deal with the emptiness I feel.

Please let us know how you are feeling and we are all here if you need someone to talk to. I just wish I could see you in person and give you a big hug.

Paula


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel that way too. I'm not dealing with this very well. I live alone it was only the 2 of us.

I'm so hurt and angry. 

I was suppose to pick up her ashes today, and they tell me that she hasn't been done yet because his boss said they didn't have enough animals to fire up the machine, and that she would be first in the morning.
That is so insensitive and unprofessional. Just words I didn't need to hear.
I'm looking for a grief group but having a hard time finding one.
My friends are tired of hearing me be so negative and sad, but it is how I feel I don't want to hurt and be angry but it is how I feel.
I want them to stop telling that I need to move on and quit feeling the way I feel.
I miss her so much and yes I talk to her and yell for her. I want her to come to me in a dream and let me know she's ok.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Well,your friends are not correct, don't listen to them, my gosh this just happened,of course your hurting, and yes who ever said that to you about her not being done, should be fired.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

I googled Pet Support Grief Groups near Pine Grove, CA and came up with this.
I am hoping some of these might help.





About 688,000 results (0.45 seconds) 





















Search Results



Animal Care in San Francisco | Pet Loss Support Group | SF SPCA



www.sfspca.org/programs.../pet-loss-support‎





San Francisco SPCA





The SF SPCA provides support for pet owners in San Francisco who are grieving the loss of a pet. For volunteer opportunities & group meeting times call today!


Pet Loss Grief Support Group - Peninsula Humane Society



www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/services/grief.html‎




San Francisco Bay Humane Friends ... Our free support group is designed to offer anyone grieving the death, loss or terminal illness of a beloved ... Participants need not be PHS/SPCA adopters and are not required to sign up for the class.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Look under California Pet Loss Resources:

Pet Loss Support, Pet Death, Pet Bereavement, Coping with the loss of a pet, Pet loss and children


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, I'm sorry that you've lost your Aspen. Grief is a personal journey, and no one (not co-workers, friends or family) should tell you to get over it and move on. Cry all you want, scream if it makes you feel better. Learning to live without the physical presence of a much loved family member takes time and tears. Allow yourself both.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony,Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony,

I know this is last minute, but check this out and grab a candle.
Karen thank you for the list, San Francisco is about 3 hours from me. Hoping to find one closer.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

YOU ARE NOT ALONE!! You have us. I wish I could give you a hug. I'm oh so very for your loss. I have no words. Just know I'm thinking of you. 

Hugs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Not sure where you live is close to in California, but just google
Pet loss support groups and city name and hopefully something
will come up.


----------

